# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Si të përdorni Facebookun me shkurtesa të tastierës

## Bestwall

Facebook ka një grup të vogël por të dobishëm të shkurtesave të tastierës të cilat mund ti përdorni për të lundruar më lehtë nëpër faqen për rrjetëzim shoqëror.
Ato nuk janë universale sikurse shkurtesat e Twitterit, kështu që modifikuesit janë të ndryshëm varësisht nga shfletuesi i internetit dhe sistemi operativ që jeni duke përdorur. Shkurtesat funksionojnë më së miri me Chrome në Windows dhe Firefox në Mac OS X, për shkak se ka nevojë vetëm për një tast modifikues, plus tasti i shkurtesës. Gjithashtu mbani mend se shkurtesa numër duhet shtypur në reshtin e numrave; shkurtesat nuk funksionojnë me pjesën numerike të tastierës.

Ja shkurtesat e tastierës për Facebookun:

Windows

Modifikuesi për Firefox: Shift + Alt + #
Modifikuesi për Chrome: Alt + #

Mac OS X

Modifikuesi për Firefox: Control + #
Modifikuesi për Chrome: Control + Option + #
Modifikuesi për Safari: Control + Option + #

Shkurtesat

1 : home
2 : timeline/profile
3 : friends
4 : messages
5 : notifications
6 : general account settings
7 : privacy settings
8 : Facebook's Facebook page
9 : legal terms
0 : help center
m : new message
? : search

Po, nëse po e pyesni vetën se përse në listë nuk ndodhet Internet Explorer, për shkak se duket se po punojnë vetëm shkurtesat për Home dhe Timeline. Prapëseprapë nëse dëshironi të përdorni shkurtesat në IE, modifikuesi është Alt + #, pastaj Enter. // http;//njoftime.co //

----------

